# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  Су-27УБ и Су-30 - 1:32 Трумпетер (фото тест-отливок)

## Kasatka

мне попали в руки фотографии Test molds готовящихся Су-27УБ и Су-30 от Трумпетера в 32м масштабе

Исправлены нос, фонарь, ВЗ. Расшивка похоже осталась та же..

короче литники и прочая лабуда

крылья еще не готовы. Мастер и отливки еще будут дорабатываться.

Ваши комментарии?

----------


## Kasatka

еще

----------


## Lelick009

Уважаемый! Кинь ссылочку, откуда информация, надо поподробней посмотреть, а потом можно и пообсуждать. Хотя, я в любом случае буду покупать (с косяками или без них), когда появится в продаже.

----------


## Kasatka

Вам дать логин и пароль к моей персональной почте, посредством которой я имею связь с представителями Трумпетера?

----------


## Lelick009

Извини, думал инфа из официальных источников.
Есть ли фото исправленных обтекателя РЛС, в/з, или это большая китайская тайна?

----------


## Kasatka

Она напрямую из Трумпетера, от официальных источников

просто эти источники перед тем как выпустить модель стали интересоваться, а что в их мастер-моделях и тестовых отливках неправильного. Все это делается с целью выпустить как можно более аккуратную модель.

=)

----------


## Lelick009

Спасибо Трумпетеру, не придерживаюсь мнения, что они выпускают "лажу", как высказываются некоторые (у других производителей тоже есть косяки и не малые), они молодцы уже в том, что выпускают модели нашей техники и действительно прислушиваются к мнению моделистов. И в анонсе новых наборов уже опередили всех других производителей.

Есть большая мечта - Су-25 1/32 (и я думаю он будет от Трумпетера)


Буду пить Гиннесс, вспомню добрым словом Касатку

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Дык нашу технику они в таком темпе шлепают потому что ниша рынка не занята. Абсолютная пустота. ИМХО конечно.

----------


## Kasatka

да они не только нашу клепают
делают все потихоньку..

но из новинок.. я лично знаю только о нашей технике.
с остальным Трумп наверное к другим обращается

а Су-25.. эх.. да =)

----------


## Холостяк

С лету...на первый взгляд....Так…, мне кажется , что что-то не то с "горбом" и тормозным щитком. Расстояние между краем фонаря кабины и тормозным короткое и слишком круто…
Потом кили у Су-30… Расшивка и антенны радиопрозрачные… Так я посмотрю точно, чтоб конкретно…тогда напишу. Воздухозаборники еще не сделали ? 
Как я понял фюзеляж они планируют гнать и в Су-27 спарка и Су-30 один и тот же ?

----------


## GUS

Да, смотри не смотри, а что сделают то и сделают. Я к своему Су-27 не знаю с какой стороны и подступиться. А что, приборные доски будут не прозрачные? Или это только тест. Хотелось бы глянуть на сопла.А цену себе я уже представил.

----------


## Kasatka

Неправильно, Павел, два балла =)

Я уже отправил им лист замечаний от ребят, видевших фотки. Касались стоек шасси, килей и тп.

Трумп уже исправил.

----------


## GUS

Ну вот, уже и выговор заработал.

----------


## Lelick009

Судя по снимкам пытались доработать кресла, но получилось опять как-то неправдоподобно, и горб действительно кажется чересчур горбатым, хотя по фотографиям трудно сказать что-то конкретное (были бы проекции).

----------


## Холостяк

Вот посмотрел по "горбику".... И килям...
Это "желтый" Су-30 МКК ( серый МКИ)
Горбил более пологий и побольше по длине...

----------


## Холостяк

А это Су-27 УБ...
Лучше конечно бы по профилю глянуть..В поекции...

----------


## Lelick009

2Касатка. Большая просьба, как только появятся исправленные в/з, выложите фото, очень хочется посмотреть.

----------


## Iveron

Уважаемый Касатка, за полтора года есть ли какие новости о Су-30-ом в масштабе 1:32 от Трумпетер? Очень жду. Пожалуйста ответьте.

----------


## JJam

На GreatModels - стоит в Pre-Order, 150 у.е. Похоже, что в июле (вместе с C-47 в 48-м) и появится. 

На Luckymodel/Hobbyeasy будет позже на 1-2 месяца (и, скорее всего,  дешевле - баксов за 110-120).

Кстати неслыханное дело - трамп у Су-27 (kit #02224) поправил воздухозаборники (похоже что скопировали Zactoman-овские) и фонарь. Фотографии - тут

Нос, видимо, не удлинили (если кто может померить длину "старого" - буду оч. признателен).

А что слышно про бегемотовкую техничку? Пришла Lindelhillовская - совсем не впечатлила...

----------


## Котков Андрей

В 32-м техничка будет попозже, пока только 72 и 48 - выходят со дня на день, все уже отпечатали, да праздники мешают работать, однако.

----------


## JJam

> В 32-м техничка будет попозже


Ждем, очень ждем! Линден ну совсем-совсем не радует, а на родные трамповские вообще без слез смотреть нельзя (в вобщем то, как обычно).




> да праздники мешают работать, однако.


 :Biggrin:

----------

